# Do you believe in the "Teenage Phase"?



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Rocket turns 8 months on Wednesday! :crazy:

I was gone to Seattle the last couple of days, but last week and for part of today, he acted like he'd forgotten every thing he's ever learned. Sigh. I knew this might happen, I'd read on here, I was prepared, or so I thought.....

While I was searching this forum and reading threads about this "teenage phase", there were some replies stating that there _*is no teen phase*. _That it is just a _*lack of training*_. I sincerely hope this is not the case, because most of my day is planned around the dog. Probably more than my 3 children. We train for a bit in the am and have an exercise session (these vary by day...maybe a walk, maybe a ball/flirt pole, maybe go to the park, maybe a run)--often I will just train and then get ready for a hike (at least 2 hours if not more). Then it's settle time (a good nap) then more exercise and more training. Night brings a small training session and usually a raw bone. 

In between these, I use every chance I get for interaction. We also have "cat training". (That's a whole other thread) We go in the car usually at least once a day, most days a week we go to a store too. He has been in obedience since his second round of shots, with only a slight break (Dec) and right now he's in two classes a week. He eats almost one full meal a day out of my hand while he's "working for it". 

How can his behavior be a result of my "lack of training", or him "evolving beyond my training" -----both quotes I found in old "teenage" threads on this forum? (Interestingly enough, I found several links from my training facility, Diamonds in the Ruff, referenced in this old thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ation/99055-adolescent-phase-advice-tips.html ), so their thinking is it is a real phase. 

Sometimes I do feel like I'm not the world's greatest trainer. I admit I think I thought I was better before I got this pup! Maybe I'm moving too fast, in the quest to "proof in different situations". Mostly it's when we're in situations with high distraction, outside of home (after the initial "CLASS! WE'RE IN CLASS!!!!!" reaction, he does focus ok in class, at least the one. He just started the second simultaneous one and DH took him to his first session). He acts like he has me on mute. GRRRR. Today I got very frustrated when his new harness we're trying out got tangled and I had to let go for a split second, which unfortunately had to be the precise second one of the cats decided to streak out of the garage, only to be followed through the mud I might add, by my pup--who joyously chased him at full speed under the front porch. I shamefully admit to grabbing him with both hands by his harness and manhandling him over to the gravel path, all the while yelling "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!" only to have him trip on the dragging leash part and do a slight crash onto his side. I had to take him inside and give both of us a brief timeout. Honestly, I had had the crappiest morning and I sat down on the floor and started to cry, which is totally unlike me; and to make matters worse, he came over and licked my face. I felt like Baroness Machiavelli.  There is quite a bit of other stress in my life right now, maybe it's affecting my training/household atmosphere for him. 

Anyone else feel this way? To be fair to Rocket, he isn't like that every day. Some days he acts like this perfect dream puppy. We just haven't had one for a week, it seems.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> Rocket turns 8 months on Wednesday! :crazy:
> 
> I was gone to Seattle the last couple of days, but last week and for part of today, he acted like he'd forgotten every thing he's ever learned. Sigh. I knew this might happen, I'd read on here, I was prepared, or so I thought.....
> 
> ...


Hi there. 

We both know I'm not a trainer, so I won't offer advice from a trainer's perspective.

HOWEVER, I am laughing my *ss off at the visual you created for me.. Thank you. LOL.


I'm going to take a stab at a few things.

1) The harness. Does this behavior coincide with wearing the harness? Rocket may feel free as a bird, when he's wearing it. Were you using a prong collar prior?

2) Over heightened level of anxiety? I started a thread about the excited state I would come home to every day. When I'm with Kira one on one, she's so calm, stable, and fully under my control. However, I noticed that I would come home to a different dog. When I put 2 and 2 together, it was related to the fact that Kira was free all day, and running her day as she pleases. Every minute of her day, revolved around her.
I guess I'm trying to say that MAYBE you're spending too much time interacting with her, and you''re becoming an "old shoe". She might be getting bored with your routine.
I went through this a short while ago. I felt that Kira put me on the "I hear you, but ignoring you" list.
I spent 2 days with absolutely no look, no talk, no touch to Kira, other than walks. THEN when I wanted her attention, she appreciated it.

3) Maybe YOU need a break. We discussed "Stress" in another thread, and MAYBE you're the one that's out of control at the moment, and in need of a break. Your current mindset may not be in the right place to handle Rocket's energy level.

I would suggest, taking a couple days off from Rocket. I did this. I passed her leash to my wife, and told her it's her turn to walk her, feed her, pick up her poop, and do a daily routine of tricks and obedience practice. 

Hand the leash to your husband, and put Rocket in a calmer state. Break his "be with me at every moment" routine, and go do something for yourself.

Hang in there.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Training .vs. teenage? I think it is both. I think puppies do go through a teenage period at about the same time we have probably backed off on the training. So more training is needed during the teenage phase if you are hoping to have a 'well-trained' dog. As for me, I allowed my dog to be a teenager and backed off on the training and she came through just fine. She's a very happy, obedient adult. We all want different things for our dogs and each dog is unique.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

PaddyD said:


> Training .vs. teenage? I think it is both. I think puppies do go through a teenage period at about the same time we have probably backed off on the training. So more training is needed during the teenage phase if you are hoping to have a 'well-trained' dog. As for me, I allowed my dog to be a teenager and backed off on the training and she came through just fine. She's a very happy, obedient adult. We all want different things for our dogs and each dog is unique.


I did the same as Paddy with Karlo during that age. 
He wasn't really a butthead(I don't like that term), but was checked out when we trained from about 8 to 11 months. I just worked on our bond, didn't put pressure on him. He was never reactive or naughty, just not in the zone when we trained. 
Onyx on the other hand was severely reactive and fear aggressive. So I had to step up in my role as her handler and show her I was the one that took care of things so she didn't feel the need to be 'on' all the time. 
It was a work in progress until she matured around 3.

As Paddy posted, each dog is unique!! 
Sorry you had such a bad day, maybe Rocket will redeem himself today!


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

Yep, there is definitely a teen phase. I've seen it in every dog I've worked with; some just a little, like testing boundaries they haven't pushed before, and others deciding that "nope, I don't have to listen to you and I've never learned that command in my life". It is the most frustrating phase ever, I swear. It is no coincidence that the vast majority of dogs in shelters/rescues are between 6 months and 2 years of age. Just continue to be consistent and have a drink, kidding, but its tough! Keep up with training but do it more so to enhance the bond, and eventually you'll come out the other side with a loyal, well behaved friend.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I don't actually believe in a teen phase,(though I am aware that dogs change as they grow older), but I will say that moving too fast and not enough foundation, is the problem 95% of the time when people hit hiccups in training.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Because I was "oooing & ahhing" over how fast he learned things I moved to fast (kind of like Cliff mentioned) to learn something new. The result for me was kind of a sloppy foundation. Had to put the breaks on and go back & refine alot of things. I am luckly he is so forgiving of my set backs as a handler & goes along with me!

We are in a much better place now, he will be 2 in March.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm certainly no expert but it seems logical that as their instincts mature and hormones start kicking in their behavior will change and that does seem to coincide with the time period we get comfortable- typically when puppy and basic obedience classes are over. I had to step up and change the way I was training and exercising Stosh. So yeah, I do think there's a teenage phase in the dog and maybe the 'honeymoon' phase is over with the owner


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks, all. 

Anthony, he's fine on the harness, actually the trainer gave it to my husband on Saturday to try out since he wants to pull badly towards other dogs when we're in class. He loves other dogs, and thinks everyone should meet him.  In fact, it's useless really for anything other than places where he will meet dogs very close, because he loose leash walks perfectly. Still, I guess as a training tool it might accomplish what I want, but it is a bit cumbersome. 

I was frustrated because of his fixation with the cats, still. Granted, they don't live inside, so it's taking much longer and we haven't spent the kind of time we really should have, but it's so irritating when something like that happens because I know each time it does, it makes it just that much harder to eradicate. I have not used a prong on him. We tried one on last time in his OTHER class, and it definitely stopped the pulling towards the other dogs, so I'm considering it, but I really hoped I could do all his training on a flat buckle collar. Also, he doesn't pull at all when walking, etc, ONLY if he sees another dog CLOSE to him. He ignores dogs behind fences. I'm kind of tempted to get one, but for some dumb reason I just feel like I should be able to teach him without it (this is NOT a judgement on prongs. I think they're fine. I saw how he did NOT pull towards dogs with it on). 

I do try to be gone from him and I DID just get back from being out of town for 3 days, so hopefully that will help. It's not that he's out of control or anything, it's just that suddenly he kind of acts like "hmmm. I don't know if I want to obey that come...or that down...or that sit.....". Like I said, especially if we're above threshold. 

I think the foundation basics may need to be strengthened--like Cliff and Courtney said, they learn so fast, that it's easy to move too fast. 

Although I really still am basically working on all that stuff, maybe I'm just moving his threshold too far too fast. And then there's the fact that maybe today my dream pup will reappear. :laugh: He does, every few days.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Also, if it IS anything like teenage hormones, even though my kids are good kids, and haven't ever gotten into real trouble or anything, and are highly thought of at their schools (my oldest is a sophmore and last year and this year I have gotten emails from her teachers saying she was an extremely mature and respectful student there), they have phases. Oldest DD was a PILL at 14-15. 

GAWD.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Courtney said:


> Because I was "oooing & ahhing" over how fast he learned things I moved to fast (kind of like Cliff mentioned) to learn something new. The result for me was kind of a sloppy foundation. Had to put the breaks on and go back & refine alot of things. I am luckly he is so forgiving of my set backs as a handler & goes along with me!
> 
> We are in a much better place now, he will be 2 in March.


See, this is a perfect example of me going to fast *breaks* meant brakes!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Also, I should add this as well: 

I took him to a private training session with the gal that is the head trainer and owner of Diamonds in the Ruff. We were talking in the studio after some training and I was expressing some concerns that I might be expecting too much from him in the sense that I'm hoping he will be as solid as my labrador was--under complete voice control, and never needed even a leash, let alone a collar. She told me I had very good instincts and that he was doing extremely well for his age (7 months at the time) and then pointed to him as he lay in a down-stay and said "In the 16 years I've owned this studio (which is full of stuffed animals, dog treats, toys, books) I've had many, many dogs in here. Very rarely have I seen one this age behave so beautifully. He is capable of being what you want, just keep working him and let him grow up more". 

I know it's not because he's a lazy, no-drive dog either, because you should see my arm whenever I wear my puffy coat. I think he thinks it's a sleeve, LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> Also, I should add this as well:
> 
> I took him to a private training session with the gal that is the head trainer and owner of Diamonds in the Ruff. We were talking in the studio after some training and I was expressing some concerns that I might be expecting too much from him in the sense that I'm hoping he will be as solid as my labrador was--under complete voice control, and never needed even a leash, let alone a collar. *She told me I had very good instincts and that he was doing extremely well for his age (7 months at the time) and then pointed to him as he lay in a down-stay and said "In the 16 years I've owned this studio (which is full of stuffed animals, dog treats, toys, books) I've had many, many dogs in here. Very rarely have I seen one this age behave so beautifully. He is capable of being what you want, just keep working him and let him grow up more".
> *
> I know it's not because he's a lazy, no-drive dog either, because you should see my arm whenever I wear my puffy coat. I think he thinks it's a sleeve, LOL. :crazy:



Pretty much sums it up.

Rocket's a gem  He just happens to like cats.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

Of course they go through the teenage years....hormones anyone? They also go through good days and bad days.....days they just don't want to do anything ,they have nights they don't sleep well and therefore don't feel like doing what you ask them too the next day. Grumpy. 
They are intellegent, feeling animals, parteners in some cases just pets in others but still thoughtful feeling almost people. lol


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I think of the teen age phase as a time when the pup (or any animal, really) begin to find themselves. They begin thinking on their own. They figure out when they bark, things happen! When they chase the cat, it runs! If they are quick enough, they can get away from the handler and the handler will chase! Whoo Hoo!

A great foundation helps us (humans) get over the phase with out killing our beloved pets. 

When times get tough, go back to something your pup knows that is solid. If it is leash work, go back to the leash. If it's fetch, play fetch. It doesn't really matter what it is. Something that makes you feel you're back in control. 

You should feel good that you are raising a confident pup!


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Puh-leez. "Is there a teenage phase?" Abso-flippin-lutely!

Your pup is only 8 months old, get ready for that phase to "phase" in and out for the next year. Liesl is 13 months now, and insists on forging on walks (I'm saying "heel" so repetitively that people walking by probably expect me to say "Wapner at 4" next.) 

"Come"? She would raise her paw and swear that she has never heard that word before. If there is any distraction, or the possibility of a possum in the trees at night, I can forget any recall.

But, the good news is it is all still down there somewhere, and you just have to go back to basics to re-kindle it. Also, the attention span gets longer in conjunction with the awareness of their influence on their environment and that allows for more progress.

It really is strikingly similar to raising teenagers.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I love reading these! I mean, my instinct tells me to keep hammering away on foundation, to not rush, etc. I _know  this, but you know, I haven't had only but a couple of pups. You tend to forget some things. Those who have multiple dogs or dogs in faster succession than I can see things possibly more clearer._


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

I've never experienced the teenage phase myself, but that's probably because I was too young to realize it with the dogs I grew up with. Luna is now ten months old and has yet to go through a horrible phase. I'm hoping she doesn't!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, horrible isn't at all what I would describe it as. "Testing" is more like it.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I have experienced the "teenage" phase. IMO opinion those that say it doesn't exist just label it something else. Dogs mature as they get older. Drives that were not expressed when they were little are now in use. They get more confidence and apt to try the boundaries. 

It has been my experience that the butthead phases are partially hormonal or developmental and partially my inconsistency. I know no one else out there is like this  (At least, no one ever seems to admit shortcomings on this forum. I have never met so many perfect dog trainers in one place.), but it is easy for me to let slide reinforcing household behavior when it becomes “normal”. I think from the dog’s perspective it can become, “Mmmm… mom used to get really happy when I did this, now she doesn’t respond at all. I will try something else.” Then we say “Fido suddenly doesn’t know to sit at the door.”


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

It surpises me that some don't think dogs go through an adolescent period. All animals do, and it generally coincides with the animal testing its boundaries and challenging "authority". Probably due to hormones suddenly spiking as sexual maturity looms. I have watched many, many dogs grow up from puppy to "teenager" to adult, and I definitely see behavior changes. Most describe this stage as "bratty", but how the owner deals with these behavior changes is key. 

Most dogs I have known, and owned, are little angels until about 5 months of age, little devils from then until about age 2, and after that they become angels again. With proper, consistent training of course.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I, personally, don't. I find that dogs that are consistently trained and worked with throughout their upbringing remain good.

I think what most people consider a "teenage" phase is because the dog has had you on it's heels for the last 6 months (assuming it came home at approx 8 wks like most pups) and by the time it's 8 months old or so, housetraining has been going well for awhile, OB training is going well, and people give the puppy too much freedom - forgetting that it is still, in fact, a puppy, and not a dog. Also, I think a lot of people consider "training" to teach the dog to sit, lay down, etc and after 6 months of practicing "sits" in the kitchen, the puppy is bored and begins to lose focus, rebel, test the limits of patience. Puppies start turning into older pups, yes they do go through "changes" and begin being more independent (this is why an 8 wk old won't run off from you, vs an 8 mo old who is much more independent). I never have these teenage issues with my dogs, and I believe it's because I still treat them like puppies till they're about 2 y/o. They get more freedom VERY slowly. My youngest dog is a 19 mo old Malinois and he's still crated at night or on a 6 ft tiedown next to our bed on his dogbed. Would he be fine loose all night. Maybe. Most would say - he is totally housetrained, good in the house for the most part, why not give him the "chance." Myself, I ask myself - why? He sleeps all night on the tiedown, it takes a second to clip it on or close the door of his crate. I'd rather not backslide. I've worked hard for 17 mo to train him, I'd rather not let him get any ideas in his head about other possibilities! Usually in our house, dogs are 2 before they begin getting free time alone. Just as an example. It's the #1 problem I see and hear from people (chewing, potty problems, destruction, etc)

Too much freedom before the pup is ready = backsliding in OB, backsliding in housetraining, backsliding in manners, etc. 

JMHO


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Rerun said:


> Would he be fine loose all night. Maybe. Most would say - he is totally housetrained, good in the house for the most part, why not give him the "chance." Myself, I ask myself - why? He sleeps all night on the tiedown, it takes a second to clip it on or close the door of his crate. I'd rather not backslide. I've worked hard for 17 mo to train him, I'd rather not let him get any ideas in his head about other possibilities! Usually in our house, dogs are 2 before they begin getting free time alone. Just as an example. It's the #1 problem I see and hear from people (chewing, potty problems, destruction, etc)
> 
> Too much freedom before the pup is ready = backsliding in OB, backsliding in housetraining, backsliding in manners, etc.


Exactly. I don't give my dogs much freedom in the house before 2 years of age; I consider them puppies until them. I think people who give a 7 month old dog too much freedom "just to see what will happen" are not doing themselves any favors!

But I still believe they go through a "teenage" phase where they want to test you.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Interesting post rerun. Food for thought. 

I don't think I give Rocket too much freedom personally. He does have free run of the house when we're home, because he settles well and being a long coat he finds the coolest spot in the house, which is by the front door. He also hasn't slept in his crate at night since he was 5 months old but this has not been even remotely an issue. He is crated during the day while we're gone though. 

He has not had one housebreaking incident since the two he had his first week home. He also has not "destroyed" anything, except for taking out the middle 30 pages of a Patricia McConnell book. Some minor, minor chewing on my wicker chairs, but this was done in 30 seconds. 

Hmmm. Maybe he needs some "Crate Games". I've wanted to try this, but it appears you have to buy the DVD. There isn't anything online to read explaining it. Susan Garett certainly knows how to guard her training methods and turn it into a lucrative business


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't put an age on when my dog gets additional freedom. I base it on her ability to handle it without repercussions. If I have given her too much I back up to where she was successful. She was house-trained in 3 days at 11 - 12 weeks. She was free in the house at 5 months. No mistakes, no chewing. Different strokes for different folks ... and puppies. She can run full-tilt through the house and she has never knocked over anything. Is it too early to grant her saint-hood?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm confused....I thought the teenage period as initiated in the OP was in reference to training and this period being a period in which training is suffering BECAUSE of a teenage period. This is different from the dog changing as a result of growing up. Many many people take a dog from 8 weeks to 2 years on a training program, implementing things consistently and methodically and the teenage period doesn't affect the training. Sure, the puppy becomes more bold and inquisitive and sometimes more independent as it grows older up to a certain point. But, I thought we were talking in relation to training....in this case I just haven't seen a decline take place in my pups during these stages unless I slack off on training or try to move to fast.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, Cliff, I am talking about training. His basic personality is still the same. 

However, how do I know I'm moving too fast? I mean, for example:

His "Leave it" is stellar (obviously) in the house or with very mild distractions, such as at the park with no one else around. I can put an open can of pink salmon, or a plate of it and he will leave it. He walks around with drool and likes to keep looking at it, occasionally walking by it, but I've had a salmon-cream cheese roll of dog treats I made once out on the floor for over an hour and he never touched it. So of course I try it out on a hike when we see deer in the distance. Then he ignores me. Or say, we see a dog at the store. I have practiced it at the park, with food, but obviously it's harder to practice with a live dog (for example) as "bait". So I must be missing steps in between?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

You're dealing with an issue of "competing motivations" as some of old timers call it. Your dog has not been proofed in these areas and does not have enough foundation to expect a deer or another dog to not solicit the pupy to break the command. Most proofing involves some type of correction/compulsion, your dog is not there yet for the type of scenario you described. If he was two years old and he has an attraction for the deer or another dog unless the dog has been proofed....he probably would still not listen and that certainly wouldn't be because of teenage thoughts....keep moving in small increments.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

So we're normal. Whew.  LOL Actually, he _will _recall off deer, usually after a start up but he does, so I've always considered that a success. It's just, well, you read on here about everyone's "perfect" training, their "solid recall" etc etc at this age, and then a day like yesterday happens, where the pup tears off after the cat (during which I did NOT try to recall him of course) and you think "Ugh! 8 months old and they are not boring to him yet?!" 

Maybe I should read less on here and spend that extra few minutes with Rocket.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

He's fine, and it sounds like you are doing a good job! Drive slow homey!!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

cliffson1 said:


> I just haven't seen a decline take place in my pups during these stages *unless I slack off on training or try to move to fast.*


I think this is exactly the point. I don't see a "decline" in teenage dogs, I see a dog growing up, becoming more independent, and starting to test boundaries. Training shouldn't suffer if it is consistent, but there may be challenges around this period. There is a tendency toward "he never did that before!" moments, or a sudden distractability toward things he never batted an eye at before. It's all part of the learning curve.

In my case, as a groomer, I see a lot of dogs that are sweet, submissive, and fairly cooperative as young pups, go through a phase around adolescence where they test me. They'll suddenly decide they don't want me to touch their feet and pitch a holy fit over it, or out of the blue they don't want me to comb the hair on their face and try to bite me, or generally put up constant resistance to everything. I find I have to be very patient and firm through this phase. Thankfully, it usually only lasts for one or two grooming sessions before the dog realizes that I'm not going to back down, then they become calm and cooperative again.

With some dogs, I think the only training they ever get is on my grooming table, because their owner can't believe that their dog behaves for me!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

_"There is a tendency toward "he never did that before!" moments, or a sudden distractability toward things he never batted an eye at before."

_Yes! This exactly! And sometimes on our walks, I randomly ask for downs/sits and he will stand there like "Do I want to......" I always wonder what people are thinking as they drive by and see us standing there on the side, dog looking everywhere but me, and me standing there with my hand pointing down, LOL. :blush:


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

So glad others get that "HUH? YOU WANT ME TO DO WHAT LOOK??" Or the if i pretend i don't see you i don't have to listen. I have spent quite a bit of time telling Stella to sit randomly on walks, and it turns into her looking every which way but at me....Must be quite a sight to other...lol


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Freestep said:


> It surpises me that some don't think dogs go through an adolescent period. All animals do, and it generally coincides with the animal testing its boundaries and challenging "authority". Probably due to hormones suddenly spiking as sexual maturity looms. I have watched many, many dogs grow up from puppy to "teenager" to adult, and I definitely see behavior changes. Most describe this stage as "bratty", but how the owner deals with these behavior changes is key.
> 
> Most dogs I have known, and owned, are little angels until about 5 months of age, little devils from then until about age 2, and after that they become angels again. With proper, consistent training of course.


2 you say...
I got Amaretto at 4 months of age. The first month was tough for me because I didn't know what to expect. When I finally settled into a routine, she hit REBELLION at 5 months. 
Another 1.5 years...I need a drink.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

I believe that dogs go through what we like to label as teenage stage. My dog did. Sometimes when dogs don't pay attention to the handler, they can be bored because there isn't enough variety in their training. Another problem can be "overtraining". Spend as much time playing with your dog as you do training. You can learn a lot from playing with your dog and use that information in your training. Good luck with making it through the teenage butt head stage


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Today at obedience class Stella did a very typical "teenage" thing...I remember my kids doing it...When asked for a very simple "sit" by me, she had a million things better to do. The trainer comes over, says sit once, and Stella sat. Thanks a lot Stella.


----------



## hoocli (Mar 7, 2012)

RocketDog said:


> Yes, Cliff, I am talking about training. His basic personality is still the same.
> 
> However, how do I know I'm moving too fast? I mean, for example:
> 
> His "Leave it" is stellar (obviously) in the house or with very mild distractions, such as at the park with no one else around. I can put an open can of pink salmon, or a plate of it and he will leave it. He walks around with drool and likes to keep looking at it, occasionally walking by it, but I've had a salmon-cream cheese roll of dog treats I made once out on the floor for over an hour and he never touched it. So of course I try it out on a hike when we see deer in the distance. Then he ignores me. Or say, we see a dog at the store. I have practiced it at the park, with food, but obviously it's harder to practice with a live dog (for example) as "bait". So I must be missing steps in between?


I think your moving up the distraction ladder WAY to fast by the sounds of it. Going from nearly a non-existent distraction to a omg I want to catch it distraction. You need to move up this ladder slowly and move back down if your dog "forgets" what leave it means at that rung of distraction.


----------

